# Goal!



## brownpimp88 (Jun 22, 2006)

Tried some new shiz. Tutted on this one, no brushes. Tried, challenged myself, you know. Let me know what's good, whats crap etc.


----------



## CopperShark (May 13, 2006)

Sick, as always BP... You tha man, but you know that. Haha.


----------



## WarHERO (Dec 31, 2006)

Yea dude thats awesome, when do you think my stuff is gonna be done??


----------



## B-Real (Oct 1, 2006)

In general I think it's awesome. Only thing that is a let down is the text. Everybody seems to have a problem with text so it's no big deal.


----------



## AmRiT (Apr 23, 2007)

its way too bright in some areas


----------



## Shogun_Is_Champ (Jun 17, 2007)

Pretty cool, do you play soccer?


----------



## esv (Oct 4, 2006)

ye its good


----------



## Asian Sensation (Oct 9, 2006)

CopperShark said:


> Sick, as always BP... You tha man, but you know that. Haha.


this has nothing to do with the thread but you can't be serious with j-mac>yushin my boy would GnP his face through the canvas

btw BP good stuff


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

BP your banner would be incredible if it werent completely and utterly ruined by Adriano.

He dissapoints..

this is the guy you want


----------

